# Weekly competition 2012-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F' U F2 U F2 U R' U2
*2. *F R' F R' F2 R' U' R U2
*3. *U R F' U2 R U2 R U
*4. *F R2 U R U' R F2 R'
*5. *R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' U2 F D' R2 B U2 R B D
*2. *B2 R L U B U R' F2 L U F2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2
*3. *B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B' R D2 L' U2 F R D2 L' R2
*4. *D L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B' L' D' U F' U2 F D' R2 B'
*5. *F2 L F2 R F2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 B D F D2 R U' R' F2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' R F' D2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 L D Rw Fw' U' R B F L B Uw2 U' B L Rw' B' R F' L B Fw L' D2 Uw2 Rw R' Fw F R B L2
*2. *Rw U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 U Fw2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U' L R Fw F D U2 Fw L2 B2 Uw U' B' D' L2 B Rw2 U' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw' Rw2
*3. *B2 Fw2 L Fw2 R B Uw F' Rw R' Fw' D Uw2 F' L B' D2 U Fw D' F L2 R2 F2 L' F Uw F D Uw' B2 Fw' D' F Rw R B2 F Uw F2
*4. *D Uw Rw2 B' L' Fw Uw' Rw2 B D2 Fw2 D2 R2 D B Fw' R2 Uw' R Fw Rw2 F' D2 L D U' B' R D2 L' R' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' F' L' R2 D'
*5. *L Uw U Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw L' B2 Fw F L F2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw B2 U Fw2 Uw' U2 L Fw2 R2 D' U Fw2 L' F Uw2 L' Rw' D Fw F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' F2 Lw Rw2 D2 Rw' B D' Dw2 Uw' L2 Uw' Lw' D' R2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw2 U' R B2 Lw2 Fw2 F Lw2 U Bw' Lw' U Bw' U2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 R' D R Dw Fw2 L' D' F2 D' Fw D Rw2 F2 U L' Rw U' F2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Bw U2
*2. *B' Uw' U F R B L2 Lw Rw' Dw U L D2 Dw Uw F' U Lw' F' Rw' B Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw Lw2 Dw Rw2 Bw Rw Dw L' R2 F2 Uw L R Bw' R2 Fw D' L U2 R' Bw2 F' D B' Rw U2 Rw B2 Lw D' Dw' F Lw Rw2 Dw2
*3. *Lw' U' R' B Uw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' F' Dw2 R F2 D2 Uw2 U F Dw U B' Rw2 Bw' Dw' U' Bw2 Fw F L2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw' R' Dw2 Uw U2 B' F2 Lw2 R2 Dw Uw Bw' R D2 Uw U2 Lw2 D2 Dw U2 B Fw' Lw R Uw2 Fw' R2 D2 Rw' Fw2
*4. *U2 L' Lw R2 Fw' Lw R2 B' Dw2 Fw L2 Lw Rw' U Lw' B' Bw D2 Uw' B' Bw Fw D2 Dw Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw D2 B R B' Bw2 F2 Dw' R' Dw R B2 U Fw Rw' D' Rw Fw Uw2 U R' Uw Lw' Rw' R' Bw' Fw F D F U Lw' Fw'
*5. *Lw2 Uw U' L' F' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Lw Fw2 Dw Bw' D' B2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' L R2 F L2 Fw F' D2 Dw' B Bw2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 L' Rw2 Dw U' Rw' D2 Dw Uw Rw2 Fw' R Bw R' D2 B2 F' U' L Rw' R2 Dw2 B' Bw2 D' Lw2 Fw' Rw U F

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 3F 2F' L' 3R 2D' B F2 2R2 R 3F 2L' R' 2B 2D' L 2L 2F' R B' D 3U' B2 F' L 2R' 2B 3F2 2F' 2D' U2 F2 3R' 2B2 L' B2 3U2 2B2 2L' 3F 2L' 2R F' L' 2B' 2R2 R' D2 F2 2L2 2R2 B 2U2 2F' 2R D2 2U' U 3R' D L' 3R 2B2 2D L2 2U' 3F' F' 2L 3U
*2. *L U2 3F2 2L' 2R 2U' 2L' U' 2L' 2R 3U' 2R 3F2 2D 3R 2R2 2D' 3U' 3R F2 R2 D 2D 2B' 2F' L2 2U' B 2F 3U' B F' D' 3F2 2F' D 2U2 3F F L' 2F2 D2 2B D2 2U' 2L2 R' B' 2B' F' 2D' 3F' 3R D U' 2B2 3R B' 3F2 2F2 F U' B 3U' U L' 2R 3F' 2U 2R
*3. *2R B' 2L2 2R U 2B 2D 2B' 2R' 2B L R 2U B' D L' U2 3F 2L' 3R2 D' B2 2F F 2D2 2L F2 U' F' L' B' 2B' 3F' F' D' 3U' R B2 F2 2D' 2R 2F 2L2 B2 2F' D2 2R2 2U' 3R2 B2 2U U R 2B 2D 2B' 2U2 2F2 3U' 3F' 2D 2L R2 2U2 L 3F2 F' D2 2R 3U2
*4. *2F2 2D B F R' B 3U' U 2L' R' 3F' D 2L2 2D 2F 2D B2 2F' 2D' 3U2 2U' 3F2 R2 D2 B2 2B2 2F D 2U2 2R' R D2 3F2 2F2 L 3R2 R2 3F' D' F 3R 3U2 U 3R 2B' 2F' U2 2L' 2B' 2R' U2 2B' 3R2 R' D' 3F' 2F' 2D B' L2 2L' 3R' 2R 2D' L2 2F' 2U' B D' 3F2
*5. *2U2 2L2 2D' 3F L2 B' 3F' L' D 3U2 2F2 3R' D2 2R' 3F 3R' 2F2 2L2 2D' 2U B2 D 2B' 3U2 2U2 2R 2U' L2 D2 2F' 2L2 B 3F' F' 2D' 3U L' 2D' U2 2F 2L 3R' 2D' 2B' L2 B 2B 2F2 3R2 2B' 2D 3F2 3R R' B2 2U 2L' 2R' 2D' 2L 2D' F' 3U' 2U2 3R2 R U' R 3U2 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' U2 B 3D' 2U2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2L2 3D2 3L 2F D2 2U' B2 3L' D' 2L' 3R2 D' 3B' 2R2 U L 3R' 2D 3R2 D2 2B' 2U B' 3F2 2U2 2B' 2L' 2R2 3D2 F' 2U' U' 2F2 R2 3B' 3F2 2F2 F2 2U' U' R2 2U 3F' 2F 2R' 3B' U2 3L D2 2U B2 2B' 2D 2B2 F L2 2B' 2D R2 3D2 L D' 2U2 L 2U' 3B 2F' 3L' 2F 2R' 3B2 2L2 3L 2R R 2U' B' 3B2 3F 3R 2R2 3U2 F' 2D' 3U' L 3D2 F' 3D2 R B2 3D'
*2. *2L 3R2 2B' 3B2 U' L2 3B2 2L 3L 3R' 2B' 3R 3B' 2F2 2L B 2F' 3D2 U2 2F2 D 2L2 2R' U' 2L D' 2D 2U 3L2 3R B2 2B 2U' B2 R' U' 3R R 3U B2 U' L' 2L2 3L U' 3L' U2 B2 3L 3U 2L' B 2D' 2B2 2L2 3R' F' 3U2 L R2 D2 U' F 2L 3R 2U2 L' 2L D' F' D' 2B2 3R 2R2 3D' 2B2 2F2 D' 3B U 3R D2 3D2 2U2 2B 2U B2 F2 R2 2D2 2F F' D' 2D2 U2 3F2 D2 2D' R 3F2
*3. *3D2 F' 3R 2R' 3B' 3D 2L2 2F 2U 2L 3L2 D B' U2 3B2 3F' U2 3B' 3F L R D' F U2 L 3L 2D 2U' B' 3B2 3R 2B F2 D2 2L2 R2 2B2 U' F' 2D 3U 2U' 2B2 2D2 U' L 3R2 R' D 2U U' B L2 3L 3U' 2U2 B 2L2 3L2 3B' L B L' D2 3U R2 F2 3U2 L 3R' 2D' 2U' U2 3L' 2R 2D 2R2 2B' 2D' 3L' 3B 3R' D2 2D 2U L' 3B2 R' D' 2D2 2F2 3D' 3L2 B 2U 3B' 3F' 3U2 B2 L2
*4. *2L' 3F2 2R' D' 2L2 B 2B' F' R 2D B' 2D2 L2 3R' 2D2 B 3R2 F' 3D' 2F 3D2 R' 3U2 R 2F' D' R 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F2 F D' L' 3R' 2B' 3D B' 3L 2F 2R2 R' 3F 3D' 2U' U 2B' 3F2 F2 3U2 2L 3U' 2U2 F2 3R' U2 B 3R' 3D2 2U' 2F2 2D' U 3L' 3B2 2L2 R2 B L2 2L 3R2 2B2 2F' U' 2L U2 3R R 3U' 3B 2D' U2 2F2 3R2 2B2 L 3U2 3L2 D2 3L2 2D2 3L 3U 3L' B 2B2 3R 2R U 3B'
*5. *3R' R' F2 3L2 2R2 2B' 3F2 L' 2D' 2F U 2F2 U 2B2 2U 2F2 3D 2L 3L' 2R 3B 3U2 3L2 2R' 3U 2R 2D 3D2 2U' L2 B2 3D2 3B 3D 2U2 L 3F 3D' 2F2 L' 2F2 3R 3D 3R 3D B' 2B2 2D2 3R 3D 3U' B' L2 3D 3B' 2F' D2 3U 2U' 3R 2R D 3F' 2L' 2U' 2B2 2R 3U 3L F' 2U R' 3D 2L2 B2 2F' F2 3R' 2B' F' 3U 3L' 3D2 3F' 3R2 3U2 L2 D2 B2 3B D2 3B2 3D' 2B2 D2 2F2 3U' F' 3R2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R F' U R' F R U
*2. *U2 F U' F U' R' U2 F R'
*3. *U2 F' U2 R U' F' U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U F B' U2 R2 B U L D2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 B
*2. *L D2 L B2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F' U L' F' D' F U2 L D' F2
*3. *D2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' D R2 B L U' L U' F2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw Rw2 R2 B' Fw D Uw R' F' Rw' R' Uw U B2 U R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw' L' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw F2 L D2 Rw' Uw' U L Uw2 F U' B2 L
*2. *U' B2 U2 B' D' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F D' U2 L2 D Uw U' F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw R Fw2 R' D2 Fw F2 Uw B2 Fw F2 L' Uw L2 Rw' R' B' F2 D'
*3. *Fw2 U' L' R2 Uw B R' B2 Rw' Fw D' Uw Rw D U2 B2 Fw' L' Fw' F2 U F2 Uw U' B2 Fw' Rw' B' F L2 R F2 D' Fw L Fw U2 R' D' Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R Fw F L Lw Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 D Dw2 L' Lw R2 B' Uw' U' Lw Rw' Dw U B2 F2 Rw' Bw Uw2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw Rw' B' Dw' Uw Bw' Rw' R F2 L' B' Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw B Bw' D2 Dw Uw' B2 Lw' D2 Lw2 D2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw
*2. *Rw Bw L Lw R2 Fw Lw' Dw2 Fw' R Fw' Lw' D Dw' F' R2 Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' D' Bw' D' B' L Bw U2 Lw' Bw2 Uw' F2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Dw Uw2 L' Bw Fw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' Fw U' Fw' Dw' Fw2 Lw' B2 F2 Dw' R2 Uw B2 Bw2 F' U' R Fw Dw2
*3. *Fw' Dw L' Rw' D' U2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Dw' Lw2 Bw Fw' F U' Fw2 F2 Dw2 U L2 Rw2 R D R B' R Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw D' Dw Bw2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw' F Rw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 F' U B' F2 U2 L2 F U' B' U' Lw D2 Dw' R2 D' U' Bw' Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2L' 2R' 3F' F' D U2 2L' 3R D2 U 2L R2 F' 2U 3F' 2U' 2F F' D' 2R' 3U2 R F' 3R' 2R R' B2 3F2 F2 L B' F2 2L' 2B' L' U' 2B2 3R 2D' 2U 2B2 D 2L2 B D 2D' 2F D2 2D 2U2 3R B2 2U2 B2 2B U 2F 3U2 2L2 2F2 F2 D2 2U2 3F 2D' B' 2B2 F' R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R B' 2B 2F 3D2 U2 2R2 2B U2 F R2 B' 2D2 2R2 2B' R2 B2 F' 2U2 B' F' L' B' 3U L' 3U' 3B2 2F' 3R 2F2 2R2 3F L' U' L2 2L2 3R 2R R' B2 3B' 2L 2U2 3F 3D 2B2 L2 D' 3U 2U2 2B 3B2 2R R2 3F 3L F2 D2 2U U 3F2 3D' 2B U 3R2 F2 3R R2 2D2 2F R2 3D2 3U' 3B 3L 2D2 3B2 2F' 3D B L F' 2R2 B2 F2 3D U' 3L2 2F' R' D2 2B 3F' L2 2B2 3R2 3D 2U2 3R' 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 L R2 D2 R D2 U2 R B2 U2 B R F' D B2 R2 U2 R U F
*2. *L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F L' R B L U F2 U L' U2
*3. *U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D' F' L2 D2 U' F D2 R2 D' B'
*4. *B D' R2 D' B2 R U' F' D F R D2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 R' D2
*5. *U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L F2 D' B' D L' D2 U' R F2 D2 L
*6. *F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L B2 R2 B2 U R' F2 U2 B F' U F2 D' R
*7. *B' R2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F U L B2 D B2 D' F L' R2
*8. *R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B' D R U B' U2 F L B2 F2
*9. *D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L' B' U' F2 R F2 L
*10. *F D2 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R D' L R' U' B L' B D2 L
*11. *B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' L2 D2 F L B R
*12. *D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D U F' D R' U2 B2 F L'
*13. *U' B' U' F D' F L F2 L U2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2
*14. *B U' B' D2 R B R' F B2 U' D2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' D' R2
*15. *F' U2 R' B R L F2 R' U D L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2
*16. *D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R D B2 L' B' U' F2 L B F2
*17. *U2 F L2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F R' U B2 D' L' U B' R' D' F2
*18. *D' R B2 U L' B D2 F U F' L B2 D2 R' U2 R L2 U2 F2 D2 L'
*19. *D' F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L F2 L B D U' F U2 R F
*20. *U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' D' F' L2 D U2 L R U R'
*21. *D2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' U' F' D' L' B' D B' U R'
*22. *F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 D' L2 F U' L2 U2 L B' U' R'
*23. *L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B' F' U' B2 F2 D2 L F D2 L' R
*24. *F2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' D' F U2 L B U R' B'
*25. *D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 R' U' B2 L' U' F U' L2 D' F2
*26. *F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L U2 F' L' D B F' R' U' L' F
*27. *D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' L D B' F2 D' B' L B' L' D
*28. *L B' R' F' B' D R' B2 U' F' D R2 B2 U F2 B2 D' F2 U D B2
*29. *R2 U2 L F' U F' R F D B U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 U'
*30. *L D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 B' L F2 L' R B D L2 U' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 L' U' B2 L D L2 D2 B' R2
*2. *B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D F2 D2 B L2 B2 D' L B2 R2
*3. *L2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R U' L2 R' F R F2 R' B U'
*4. *B2 R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L D2 R2 B2 U F2 L D' R'
*5. *L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 B' D R' F2 R2 B2 D' F' D2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R B L2 F' L2 R U
*2. *D' B2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U L' F U' B R2 U2 R2 D' L' D'
*3. *F U' F' D' B2 L F B' R' U F' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B D2 F2 L2
*4. *D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F2 U' L R' B D U L D U2 L
*5. *D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R D B D2 F2 D2 L D' U B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' F B D' R L2 B D' L' F' B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2
*2. *D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' L D' L2 B2 F L R2 F R2 U
*3. *R2 U F U' R' F' D' B' R U D2 F2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L
*4. *R B2 D' B U2 L2 F' D R U B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U
*5. *F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' D2 L D2 B' U F' R D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F U2 B R' F U' L' F' L B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F U2 F U2 F2 R
*3. *F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F U2 R D' B' R B' D2 L F D L
*4. *Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 Rw F Rw U' L' Rw' F L' Rw' F2 L' Rw2 R B2 D Uw' U2 B2 Uw L' U2 R' B2 U2 Rw F Uw2 Rw R D2 Uw' Fw2 R' B F2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' F2 U' F2 U
*3. *B' D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 D L R2 B U2 F L2 D' U2 L' B2
*4. *D2 Rw Fw' L Rw' F2 Uw' L R' D R' F' D R' U2 B2 D' U2 L Uw B' R2 Uw2 U2 Fw F2 D B U' L2 R Fw2 Uw2 B Fw' L Rw2 F U2 F2
*5. *F' L' Rw' D' Lw' B U' B' Fw' Dw2 Uw' Fw R2 D' B L2 D2 Fw D Rw F L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Lw' B Lw Fw Rw' B L Dw2 Fw2 F Dw B' L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' R2 B2 Uw' Lw' U2 Rw Fw L Bw Lw2 Uw2 L Lw' D' Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' L' U' B' L U' l' r b' u
*2. *U' B U B' L U' B' L' r
*3. *U' B' L' U L U R' l' r u
*4. *B' R L' U' B U' R' r
*5. *U' R' U L B' L U' R' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 4)
*2. *(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (3, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(3, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L D' U L' R L' R'
*2. *L U' R L' U' D U' L'
*3. *L U L R' D' L' U D L
*4. *U D' L' D' L U' D' U D'
*5. *L' D' L D' U D' R U D' U'


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 17, 2012)

*2x2:* 3.34, 6.30, 3.16, 4.02, 4.86 ~ *Avg:* 4.07
*3x3:* 16.86, 18.38, 16.05, 13.19, 14.90 ~ *Avg:* 15.94
*4x4:* 1:26.65, 1:17.42, 1:08.83, 1:16.78, 1:19.13 ~ *Avg:* 1:17.78
*5x5:* 2:20.81, 2:19.50, 2:19.47, 2:12.78, 2:25.71 ~ *Avg:* 2:19.93
*6x6:* 4:52.56, 5:30.34, 5:05.94, 5:24.06, 4:57.30 ~ *Avg:* 5:09.10
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:* 
*2BLD:* 
*3BLD:* 
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*6BLD:* 
*7BLD:* 
*MBLD:* *3OH:* 39.80, 32.53, 29.41, 34.91, 38.91 ~ *Avg:* 35.45
*Feet:* 4:30.19, 4:08.36, 4:06.11, 3:54.00, 3:40.33 ~ *Avg:* 4:02.82
*3MTS:* 1:29.16, 1:25.83, 1:41.56, 1:17.55, 1:19.25 ~ *Avg:* 1:24.75
*FMC:*


Spoiler



Solution:


*234:* 1:52.43
*2345:* 4:36.22
*Magic:* 1.38, 1.41, 1.38, 1.40, 1.40 ~ *Avg:* 1.39
*Master Magic:* 3.84, 3.58, 3.16, 3.28, 3.33 ~ *Avg:* 3.40
*Clock:* 12.61, 16.25, 13.08, 15.58, 15.52 ~ *Avg:* 14.73
*Megaminx:* 2:36.13, 3:02.13, 2:46.97, 2:19.52, 2:54.11 ~ *Avg:* 2:45.74
*Pyraminx:* 22.22, 18.25, 25.30, 34.78, 15.11 ~ *Avg:* 21.92
*Square-1:* 39.59, 1:07.61, 1:14.52, 50.72, 1:19.86 ~ *Avg:* 1:04.28


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 17, 2012)

3x3 : (13.34), 10.72, 9.77, (9.47), 10.90 = 10.46


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jan 17, 2012)

2x2: (1.90), 2.25, (3.87), 2.44, 2.61 =2.43
3x3: (7.78), 9.83, 7.83, 8.17, (10.02) =8.61
4x4: (57.72), 39.47, 39.28, 40.91, (38.55) =39.89
5x5: 1:14.44, 1:14.47, 1:24.51, 1:10.59, 1:19.12 =1:16.01
3x3oh: 15.47, 13.32, (12.41), 15.88, (18.73) =14.89
2x2BF: 17.09, DNF(21.40), 13.84 =13.84
3x3BF: DNF, 4:18.03, DNF =4:18.03
pyra: (9.68), (4.08), 8.16, 7.69, 5.95 =7.27


----------



## Jakube (Jan 17, 2012)

@Odder: At the Weekly Ranking page, the number of participants for one event is not always correct.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 17, 2012)

Jakube said:


> @Odder: [pic of bug]


 
Cool, I'll look into it


----------



## irontwig (Jan 17, 2012)

FMC: 24 moves 



Spoiler



R' F2 L2 B L' D2 R' F R F U F' U F' D' F U2 F2 D R' D U2 B' U'

R' F2 L2 B L' [2 squares+pair]

Switch to inverse:
U B U2 D' R D' F D [Pseudo F2L-1]

Switch back to normal:
D2 R' [Pseudo F2L]
F R F U F' U' F' [Leaving three corners]
D'.F' D R' D U2 B' U' [Undo pre-moves]

Insert at dot: D F U2 F' D' F U2 F' (Six moves cancel)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 17, 2012)

2x2: 2.13, 1.86, 1.95, 2.42, 3.01 = 2.17
3x3: 9.09, 9.97, 10.26, 9.64, 7.95 = 9.57
4x4: 41.69, 42.28, 44.81, 45.97, 40.73 = 42.93
5x5: 1:14.24, 1:27.28, 1:22.35, 1:22.02, 1:24.43 = 1:22.93
6x6: 2:44.67, 2:24.85, 2:28.95, 2:49.85, 2:54.89 = 2:41.16
7x7: 4:28.59, 4:29.90, 4:15.83, 4:18.93, 4:15.17 = 4:21.12
2x2 BLD: 7.47, DNF(9.80), DNF(9.95) = 7.47
3x3 BLD: 1:03.90, 1:04.80, DNF(1:16.47) = 1:03.90
4x4 BLD: 6:03.60, 
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD: 4/4 (11:45)
3x3 OH: 19.16, 16.17, 22.68, 18.35, 17.45 = 18.32
2-4 relay: 55.03
2-5 relay: 2:20.11
Magic: 1.21, 3.09+, 1.06, 1.18, 1.15 = 1.18
Clock: 8.53, 8.45, 9.82, 9.14, 8.84 = 8.84
Megaminx: 50.61, 48.48, 47.68, 49.60, 50.09 = 49.39
Pyraminx: 4.61, 5.28, 6.44, 5.01, 4.07 = 4.97
Square-1: 18.08, 28.51, 20.55, 13.96, 25.29 = 21.31

FMC: 27



Spoiler



Scramble: U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F U2 B R' F U' L' F' L B2
Solution: F' U' R' F B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' U R' U2 F' U F R U2 F' U B' U' F U B (27)

2x2x3: F' U' R' F B U2 L2 U' L2 (9)
Leave 3 corners: B2 U2 B' U R' U2 F' U F R *U'* (20)
L3C: *U'* F' U B' U' F U B (28)
1 move cancels.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 17, 2012)

3x3: (15.64), 12.90, (12.13), 15.08, 15.03 = 14.34
4x4: (1:18.67), 1:17.90, 1:10.95, 1:16.56, (58.50) = 1:15.14 
5x5: 1:55.34, 2:05.65, (2:05.81), 1:50.24, (1:48.12) = 1:57.08
6x6: (4:08.79), 3:53.80, (3:39.60), 4:07.36, 4:06.94 = 4:02.70
7x7: 6:15.62, (5:23.75), 6:21.50, 5:26.10, (6:25.88) = 6:01.07
Megaminx: 1:39.58, 1:28.51, 1:31.86, (1:43.79) (1:15.80)= 1:33.32

6x6 and 7x7 I dunno wtf happened :fp


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 18, 2012)

Found a really good block for FMC but the rest of my solution sucked... 



Spoiler



F' U' R' F = 2x2x2
U' L2 U2 L2 = 2x2x3

 Anything good that can be done?

My solution : F' U' R' F U' L2 U2 L B' L R' U2 R U L U' L2 B L B U L U L' U' B L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B U2 F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2

F' U' R' F
U' L2 U2 L B' L // 2x2x3 with pair made
R' U2 R U L U' L2 B L // F2L-1
B U L U L' U' *B'* // F2L/EO
*B2* L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B // COLL
U2 F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 // Optimal U-Perm


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 18, 2012)

3x3: 9.35, 10.64, 8.33, 9.05, 9.64 = 9.34
3x3 OH: 15.82, 12.80, 14.72, 12.69, 14.29 = 13.94


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 18, 2012)

2x2: (3.32), 4.25, 3.65, 4.06, (6.61) = 3.99
3x3: (15.08+), (13.15), 14.35, 14.15, 13.70 = 14.07
4x4: 1:05.22, 1:04.07, (1:15.69), (57.51), 58.58 = 1:02.62
5x5: 1:34.25, (1:33.25), 1:38.85, (2:01.05), 2:00.68 = 1:44.59
6x6: (4:28.52), (3:27.71), 4:04.41, 3:50.94, 3:34.19 = 3:49.85
7x7: 5:23.21, (6:02.24), 5:57.24, 5:39.72, (5:22.99) = 5:40.06
4BLD: DNF 
5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
MultiBLD: 5/7 55:49.76
MTS:
234: 2:00.85
2345: 3:06.40
Clock: 13.33, (10.71), 12.53, 10.87, DNF = 12.24


----------



## mande (Jan 18, 2012)

2x2: 7.04, (4.75), (8.60+), 5.09, 6.16 = 6.10

3x3: (17.40), 14.81, 16.27, (14.22), 14.92 = 15.33

3x3 OH: 37.19, (40.61), (27.52), 32.01, 35.74 = 34.98

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

3x3 BLD: 2:09.85[1:15.15], 2:13.53[1:14.15], DNF(2:29.78)[1:26.19] = 2:09.85

3x3 MultiBLD: 2/4 (27:34.32[20:16.70]) = 0 points
Comment: one cube was off by 2 flipped edges, another by a 3 cycle of corners


----------



## Sillas (Jan 18, 2012)

*2x2:* 5.56, (7.87), (4.20), 4.32, 7.55 = *5.81*

*3x3*: 20.38, 21.75, 18.70, (22.36), (18.13) = _*20.28*_

*3x3 OH:* (47.12), 43.20, 44.12, (32.04), 37.16+ = *41.49*

2x2 and 3x3 normal times, but OH bad...


----------



## shubhayankabir (Jan 18, 2012)

2x2: (6.85), 8.05, 8.01, (8.60), 7.25 = 7.77

2x2 BLD: 3:47.93[1:59.04], 3:45.26[2:08.51], 2:48.33[1:16.47] = 2:48.33[1:16.47] 

3x3: (45.79), (32.03), 42.71, 33.46, 33.57 = 36.58

3x3 BLD: DNF(10:01.67)[5:52.14], 12:32.52[8:06.24], DNF(10:48.93)[7:30.82] = 12:32.52[8:06.24]

3x3 OH: (2:06.67), 1:42.19, 1:43.68, 1:41.92, (1:22.71) = 1:42.60


----------



## AndersB (Jan 18, 2012)

Found a really nice FMC solve that had a PLL skip!
Backup solution of 38 moves was found in 2 minutes :-D.

36 HTM:


Spoiler



F' U' R' F // 2x2x2
L' B L2 U2 L' B2 L' U' // Siamese
B' L' B2 D' B' D // F2L-3
U L2 U' L2 U' L' U' // F2L-4
z L' B L U L' B' L B U' B' U // LL

yay!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 18, 2012)

shubhayankabir said:


> 2x2 BLD: 3:47.93[1:59.04], 3:45.26[2:08.51], *2:48.33[1:16.47]* = 3:45.26
> 
> 3x3 BLD: DNF(10:01.67)[5:52.14], *12:32.52[8:06.24]*, DNF(10:48.93)[7:30.82] = DNF


In BLD events, only the (1)best result counts, so you are better than you think


----------



## mycube (Jan 18, 2012)

2x2x2: (5.36) 4.52 3.25 3.33 (2.69) = 3.70
3x3x3: 13.15 12.69 13.11 (12.66) (13.58) = 12.98
4x4x4: (1:10.03) 1:09.80 1:09.36 (1:09.06) 1:09.19 = 1:09.45
comment: could be much better..
5x5x5: 2:12.72 (2:17.44) 2:10.97 2:09.75 (2:08.93) = 2:11.15
6x6x6: 3:55.43 3:57.84 (4:01.69) (3:39.27) 3:58.00 = 3:57.09
comment: i want to be better but i can´t.. don´t know why
7x7x7: (6:40.21) 6:24.97 6:27.88 6:07.88 (5:30.90) = 6:20.24
comment: average PB about 8 secounds better. Single 20 secounds better
3x3x3 OH: 27.52 27.47 (28.40) (25.13) 26.53 = 27.17
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:35.13
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:56.11
Megaminx: 2:40.53 2:43.30 (2:27.96) 2:41.72 (2:48.50) = 2:41.58
comment: very good 
Pyraminx: (6.16) 7.46 8.88 10.09 (13.16) = 8.81
comment: very good, too 
match the scramble: 1:59.86 1:59.81 (1:12.78) (2:00.08) 1:59.65 = 1:59.77
commet: failed, but single pb -.-


Spoiler



1. U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F U2 B R' F U' L' F' L B2
B2 L´ F L U F´ R B´ U2 F´ U L2 U2 B2 D´ B2 D´ L2 F2 R2 U

FMC: 49 HTM
inverse:
2x2x2: D2 R2 B R´ U2 R U [7/7]
2x2x3: D´ R´ D2 B´ R2 [5/12]
F2L-Pair 3+4+Cross fertig: z2 x´ U´ F U´ F´ U´ L´ U L U´ L F L´ U´ L F2 L2 [17/29]
Oll: U2 L U2 L F´ L´ F [7/36|
Pll: y´ L´ U´ L F L´ U´ L U L F´ L2 U L [13/49]


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2012)

3x3: 10.91, 9.30, 11.69, 10.25, 8.94 = 10.15
3.03, 2.58, 3.03, 4.59+, 2.28 = 2.88
OH: 15.19, 16.83, 19.28, 31.63 = 17.97
4x4: 53.69, 48.96, 45.81, 43.34, 44.91 = 46.56


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 18, 2012)

3x3: 10.91, (9.65), 12.14 , (14.54) 11.34 => 11.46 average nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2012)

For some reason it won't accept my 7x7x7 BLD result, so I'll enter it here. I'll fix it on Odder's site if it gets fixed, but in the meantime, here it is:

Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [41:50.76, 21:30, 4C 8oW 8iW 4oX 4iX 3o+ 3i+ 7O 4E]
Comment: It looks awful because of all the bad pieces, but it is almost certainly all accounted for by my missing a D turn at the beginning while doing the corners, so I know I was really close on this solve. The time was awesome!


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 20, 2012)

Am I suppose to wait a while for my results to show up? Because I've done about 5 events and 0 of them have come up :S


----------



## JasonK (Jan 20, 2012)

The site isn't accepting my relay results so:

*2-4 Relay*: 1:48.42
*2-5 Relay*: 4:46.61


----------



## Carrot (Jan 20, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> For some reason it won't accept my 7x7x7 BLD result, so I'll enter it here. I'll fix it on Odder's site if it gets fixed, but in the meantime, here it is:
> 
> Mike Hughey
> *7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [41:50.76, 21:30, 4C 8oW 8iW 4oX 4iX 3o+ 3i+ 7O 4E]
> Comment: It looks awful because of all the bad pieces, but it is almost certainly all accounted for by my missing a D turn at the beginning while doing the corners, so I know I was really close on this solve. The time was awesome!


 
I must have broken the code yesterday, I can't seem to update any results :/

EDIT: *The site doesn't work right now. Please be patient*

EDIT2: *The site works again. I had stripped the line that told the system that it should run the script that updates the results  (stupid me, please resubmit your results)*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2012)

Odder said:


> I must have broken the code yesterday, I can't seem to update any results :/
> 
> EDIT: *The site doesn't work right now. Please be patient*
> 
> EDIT2: *The site works again. I had stripped the line that told the system that it should run the script that updates the results  (stupid me, please resubmit your results)*


 
Thanks - it works now!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 20, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> *7x7x7 BLD: DNF* (41:50.76, 21:30)



Wow, your doing 7x7 as fast as I did 6x6 . What's your PB?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish there was a timer for this page, so it wasnt back and forth, copy and paste.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 20, 2012)

PandaCuber, I'll see what I can do. It'll be halfway difficult (not really) because of how you have all the different events, but I'll try to make a universal timer at the top of the page (or a fixed one?) so that it's automatically enters it into the textbox for the correct event.

-theZcuber


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> PandaCuber, I'll see what I can do. It'll be halfway difficult (not really) because of how you have all the different events, but I'll try to make a universal timer at the top of the page (or a fixed one?) so that it's automatically enters it into the textbox for the correct event.
> 
> -theZcuber


 
i didnt know you were part of this...............O.O


----------



## cubernya (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I've helped Odder de-bug stuff before 
I'm currently talking to him on MSN. He said that we just need a simple timer (that I would code) and that he could do the part where it would link it to the events.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, your doing 7x7 as fast as I did 6x6 . What's your PB?


 
I'm pretty sure I remember it being a little over 42 minutes; I think this would have been my PB. I'm not worrying about it, because I want sub-40. 

I did this one at 2 AM. I have a feeling sub-40 is really possible for me if I'm well-rested - it just requires that I memorize sub-20, which I have done once before. (Unfortunately, that time I had problems with the solve.)

I just realized I've been really missing 7x7x7 BLD a lot lately. I need to start hitting them again. It's so frustrating, because most of them are just a few pieces off.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

I just felt I HAD to post this here after my first 2 results. Please don't count this, Mats, because it is already submitted to Odder's site. 

3x3 Average : 17.34

Solve 1 : 15.80


Spoiler



L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' U2 F D' R2 B U2 R B D 

y
F R' F2 y D *L
L* U2 L' y' U L' U' *L
L* U L' U2 L U' L'
R U2 R' y U R U' R'
y' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' - I spent at least 2 seconds just looking for the corner on the U layer >.<
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R
AUFless PLL skip. High move count, but still a smooth solve. 



Solve 2 : 19.66


Spoiler



B2 R L U B U R' F2 L U F2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 

y2
L2 U' R2 B2 u
U L U' L'

This is the farthest I can get. I had another PLL skip. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Solve 3 - 16.68


Spoiler



B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B' R D2 L' U2 F R D2 L' R2 

z2 y
L2 y F L2 R D R' U R'
y U2 L' U L
y L' U L U R U R'
U' R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U L U2 L F' L' F
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'



Solve 4 : 17.85


Spoiler



D L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B' L' D' U F' U2 F D' R2 B' 

z2 y
D R' B2 U L2
D R U' R' D'
y U' R U R'
y' R U' L U' L' R'
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U



Solve 5 : 17.48


Spoiler



F2 L F2 R F2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 B D F D2 R U' R' F2 U 

y x 
L' U' R' x' D R2' F' L U F // Cross with Pair setup
Y U' R U R'
L U L' U2 L U' *L'
L' *U2 L U' L' U L
y U' R U' R2' F R F'
U F R U R' U' F'
U x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Yay awesome last layer 



Great average!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 21, 2012)

2x2 ave: 16.54
Times: 16.62 (21.45) 16.89 16.12 (14.84)

3x3 ave: 46.53
50.01 52.09 37.50 (34.59) (55.66)

3x3 FMC: 69 moves


Spoiler



Solution: 69 moves
L F’ U2 B2 U R’ F R F U2 F’ U R U R’ U B’ U’ B U’ R’ U’ R U F U F’ U’ R’ U2 R B U2 B’ U B U’ B’ U F R U R’ U’ F’ U R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ U M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ U2 

Scramble (R-face up, G-face front): U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F U2 B R' F U' L' F' L B2
Inspection: z’ y’ (so R-face up, W-face front)
Cross: L F’ U2 B2 U R’ F R
1st pair: F U2 F’ U R U R’
2nd pair: U B’ U’ B
3rd pair: U’ R’ U’ R U F U F’
4th pair: U’ R’ U2 R B U2 B’ U B U’ B’
OLL: U F R U R’ U’ F’ U R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ (2look)
PLL: U M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ U2 (z-perm)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 21, 2012)

*I'm back *

FMC: 26 HTM



Spoiler



F' U' R' L2 F - 2x2x2 inserted L2 for better position of the orange yellow pair
D' B D - insert pair for 2x2x3

Go back and insert B for better continuation after 2x2x3
F' U' R' B : L2 F D' B D - 2x2x3 
B' L U2 L' - pseudo F2l-1
B' . L' B' L U' - leaves 5 corners

at . insert B L F L' B' L F' L' to cancel 5 moves
at : insert B R' B' L2 B R B' L2 to cancel 3 moves

final solution:
F' U' R' B2 R' B' L2 B R B' F D' B D B' L U2 F L' B' L F' L2 B' L U' = 26 HTM


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2012)

I made the frame for the timer, and Odder made it the way he wanted it to function. Now he just has to somehow make it put the times into the textbox (I think that's what he's going to do)

I'm also going to try to write a code that will save the username (by clicking a remember username button of course) in the browser's cookies, so you don't have to enter it every time. The password will be more interesting, since it's encrypted. If I can get both, then I could even get an auto-login function


----------



## squilliams (Jan 21, 2012)

*2x2x2* *7.67* : 8.90, 7.61, 5.84, 6.50, 18.00 bad
*3x3x3* *13.98* : 15.41, 40.59, 13.69, 12.52, 12.83	2nd solve was a pop. Love the last solve, although it's not the best time
*3x3x3 blindfolded* *2:49.53*: 2:53.46, 2:49.53, 3:11.97 All solved! 
*3x3x3 one-handed* *34.04*: 33.90, 33.91, 25.16, 34.30, 37.78
*Pyraminx* *5.77*: 8.46, 5.50, 7.13, 4.69, 4.34 7.13 was a pop.
*5x5x5* *2:57.48* : 3:33.27, 2:44.43, 2:46.28, 3:18.63, 2:47.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I made the frame for the timer, and Odder made it the way he wanted it to function. Now he just has to somehow make it put the times into the textbox (I think that's what he's going to do)
> 
> I'm also going to try to write a code that will save the username (by clicking a remember username button of course) in the browser's cookies, so you don't have to enter it every time. The password will be more interesting, since it's encrypted. If I can get both, then I could even get an auto-login function



I wouldn't worry too much about the login functionality, since it's hopefully only temporary. My hope is that eventually it will be incorporated into speedsolving.com, so there will be no need for a separate login.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2012)

So basically my attempt at coding it is useless? Okay, I guess it's a good thing I finished for the day about an hour ago


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 21, 2012)

2x2x2: 5.01 - (3.42) - 3.76 - 4.51 - (6.94) = 4.43
3x3x3: 16.75 - (16.77) - 16.21 - (14.84) - 16.69 = 16.55
4x4x4: (56.33) - 58.96 - (1:04.86) - 1:00.20 - 1:03.81 = 1:00.99
5x5x5: 1:41.59 - (1:35.38) - 1:36.69 - (1:44.34) - 1:37.65 = 1:38.64
6x6x6: 2:55.46 - 3:00.55 - (3:04.09) - 3:00.13 - (2:52.50) = 2:58.71
7x7x7: 5:17.68 - 5:19.24 - (5:14.08) - 5:16.60 - (5:38.18) = 5:17.84
3x3x3OH: 29.65 - (30.97) - 24.45 - (19.34) - 26.71 = 26.94 (lolwat single  )
2BLD: 33.12 - DNF - DNF = 33.12
3BLD: 4:05.93 - DNF - DNF = 4:05.93
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 15:46.70
2-4: 1:28.44
2-5: 3:14.59
Magic: 1.97 - 1.86 - (2.01) - (1.62) - 1.81 = 1.88
Master Magic: 3.64 - (3.29) - 3.47 - (3.81) - 3.65 = 3.59
Megaminx: 1:19.22 - 1:21.11 - (1:15.52) - (1:25.62) - 1:16.78 = 1:19.04 (Yay for improvement :3 )
Pyraminx: (6.58) - 10.07 - 8.72 - (12.53) - 8.31 = 9.03
Clock: 16.88 - (19.63) - 16.53 - 19.10 - (15.97) = 17.50
Skewb: 6.96 - 8.81 - 7.37 - (10.27) - (5.96) = 7.71 (Yay lookahead :b )


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 21, 2012)

I just wanna announce that I did cheat on my FMC solve. I did it to see if the site was regularly checked and yes it was. Now i know this isnt a waste of time. I will start to use this more and more and also do bigger cubes. 
Im sorry, but it had to be done. Well not really, but I just like to invest my time.

Edit: im gunna do a real FMC solve, can i rewrite what I put? 

And btw i swear thats the only thing ive cheated on.


----------



## Czery (Jan 22, 2012)

2x2: 5.71
6.37, 5.54, 8.21, 5.23, 5.17


----------



## cubernya (Jan 22, 2012)

Remembering username and password: here.
Of course, Odder would change it so it would take it from the database instead of cookies, but I'm sure he doesn't want me messing with that.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 23, 2012)

*2x2:* 3.16, 2.73, 3.27, 2.76, 2.64 = *2.88*
*3x3:* 10.24, 10.93, 13.88, 11.94, 11.02 = *11.30*
*4x4:* 44.04, 44.32, 36.52, 43.05, 40.94 = *42.68*
*5x5:* 1:21.98, 1:20.94, 1:22.88, 1:22.03, 1:23.11 = *1:22.30*
*6x6:* 2:44.47, 2:44.25, 2:45.04, 2:39.19, 2:39.35 = *2:42.69*
*7x7:* 4:35.74, 4:35.62, 4:30.06, 3:57.58, 4:25.59 = *4:30.42*
*2x2BLD:* DNF(12.84), 8.57, DNF(20.82) = *8.57*
*3x3BLD:* DNF(2:10.28), DNF(2:35.48), DNF(2:01.53) = *DNF*
*4x4BLD:* DNF(13:49.43), DNF(14:24.38), DNF(15:10.65) = *DNF*
*Multi Blind:* *4/4 23:58.72* 
*3x3OH:* 14.56, 18.41, 17.81, 15.22, 16.03 = *16.35*
*3x3WF:* 4:32.63, 4:25.40, 5:05.91, 3:19.44, 3:30.71 = *4:09.58*
*3x3MTS: *1:45.45, 1:31.59, 1:28.66, 2:01.71, 1:08.18 = *1:35.23*
*3X3FMC: 39 moves*


Spoiler



z' R U' B' R' B z R' U' L2 U2 L2 B' R B R x' 
L' U2 L U' F U' F2 U' F R U' R' U' R' F R F' 
L' U R U' L U R' U'


*2-3-4:* 1:12.85 = *1:12.85*
*2-3-4-5:* 2:44.51 = *2:44.51*
*Magic:* 1.31, 1.34, 1.56, 1.23, 1.36 = *1.34*
*Master Magic:* 3.40, 3.56, 3.24, 3.78, 3.12 = *3.40*
*Clock:* 10.08, 12.08, 13.28, 10.85, 9.51 = *11.00*
*Megaminx:* 1:28.90, 1:35.53, 1:23.28, 1:28.37, 1:23.45 = *1:26.91*
*Pyraminx:* 4.25, 5.50, 6.05, 5.23, 5.25 = *5.33*
*Square 1:* 23.87, 20.25, 29.29, 24.18, 18.34 = *22.77*
*Skewb*: 30.21, 22.91, 20.26, 24.22, 24.08 =* 23.74*


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.76, (3.21), 3.92, 3.25, (4.44) => 3.64
3x3x3: 10.74, 11.73, (10.65), 12.07, (13.20) => 11.57
4x4x4: 1:00.08, (53.93), (1:04.14), 56.84, 57.21 => 58.04
5x5x5: (1:53.31), (1:35.69), 1:46.66, 1:42.75, 1:46.92 => 1:45.44
7x7x7: 5:10.66, 5:15.25, (5:17.47), 5:10.60, (5:03.87) => 5:12.27
3x3x3 BLD: 1:40.11, DNS, DNS => 1:40.11
pyraminx: (11.83), 7.70, 9.74, 10.00, (6.93) => 9.24
square-1: (30.03), 25.78, 25.66, 29.75, (16.50) => 27.06
skewb: 6.73, 7.88, (8.36), (5.37), 7.60 => 7.40


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Request/Idea for Odder's site: Could you make a drop down box in the weekly rankings showing just my solves? Not me specifically, but like showing personal solves for that week. I hope you understand what I mean. Thanks


----------



## cubernya (Jan 23, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Request/Idea for Odder's site: Could you make a drop down box in the weekly rankings showing just my solves? Not me specifically, but like showing personal solves for that week. I hope you understand what I mean. Thanks


 
If you want to check your times, just go to the input page.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Input page doesn't show your average, it doesn't show your rank, and is cumbersome to scroll through everything just to find five times.

Edit: To be honest, my request was more of an ease of access thing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2012)

Odder mentions at the bottom of his page that he has already implemented a "Results by User page". I suspect that means he's already built what you want. Unfortunately, he's neglected to tell us how to use it.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 23, 2012)

Recent fixes: 
* Results by 'User' page (click on any users name in the rankings to see a persons results)

2x2x2 *43th place* 9.11 = 8.59, 9.05, 7.50, 9.68, 9.91

Sad, I know Instead of "xxth place" could it be "43/49"?

And maybe if you click your name where it says "You are logged on as Schmidt" you could see your own results for the current week.

The relay places are pushed down 1 place in the "By name"


----------



## AndersB (Jan 23, 2012)

Feet: 3:44.11, 4:00.57, DNF, 3:50.81, 4:25.23 = 4:05.54

How terrible.


----------



## Lumej (Jan 23, 2012)

3x3: 23.55, 21.39, 23.33, (19.73), (27.87) = 22.76
3x3oh: (50.45), (44.90), 46.98, 48.68, 50.04 = 48.57


----------



## Carrot (Jan 23, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Recent fixes:
> * Results by 'User' page (click on any users name in the rankings to see a persons results)
> 
> 2x2x2 *43th place* 9.11 = 8.59, 9.05, 7.50, 9.68, 9.91
> ...


 
added to the list of what to do


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2012)

Final results: congratulations to Simon, cuber952 and Feliks (who is a whole point ahead of Evan )

*2x2x2*(59)

 2.17 SimonWestlund
 2.43 asiahyoo1997
 2.59 fazrulz
 2.88 cuber952
 2.97 AustinReed
 3.09 CuberMan
 3.15 yoinneroid
 3.44 cuberkid10
 3.59 Evan Liu
 3.64 Sa967St
 3.70 mycube
 3.75 jaysammey777
 3.80 Mcuber5
 3.82 TheAria97
 3.88 Andrejon
 3.95 gass
 3.99 rock1313
 4.03 PandaCuber
 4.07 Yttrium
 4.22 hugarlandel
 4.25 szatan
 4.36 HampusHansson
 4.41 Jakube
 4.43 henrik
 4.43 MaeLSTRoM
 4.51 Odder
 4.66 Krag
 4.67 bryson azzopard
 4.68 Alcuber
 4.78 Tim Reynolds
 4.84 Jaycee
 4.93 WTF2L?
 5.07 AndersB
 5.07 theZcuber
 5.26 Petezorzz
 5.39 elimescube
 5.61 Norbi
 5.71 Czery
 5.73 janelle
 5.81 Sillas
 6.09 Divineskulls
 6.10 mande
 6.12 thatkid
 6.22 riley
 6.26 tozies24
 6.29 AvidCuber
 6.44 brandbest1
 7.46 Mike Hughey
 7.67 squilliams
 7.77 shubhayankabir
 7.87 Trondhat
 8.96 nickvu2
 9.11 Schmidt
 10.12 vlarsen
 10.67 MichaelErskine
 12.74 Moops
 14.65 ThomasJE
 15.48 hcfong
 15.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(74)

 7.79 fazrulz
 8.61 asiahyoo1997
 9.35 AnsonL
 9.57 SimonWestlund
 10.08 CuberMan
 10.15 Yes, We Can!
 10.46 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.72 yoinneroid
 11.30 cuber952
 11.46 Reinier Schippers
 11.51 Sa967St
 12.19 Evan Liu
 12.98 mycube
 13.30 AustinReed
 13.43 Mcuber5
 13.52 Andrejon
 13.59 cuberkid10
 13.59 gass
 13.98 squilliams
 14.07 rock1313
 14.31 Tim Reynolds
 14.34 JianhanC
 14.91 henrik
 14.99 szatan
 15.09 pwnAge
 15.33 mande
 15.40 riley
 15.61 TheAria97
 15.69 jaysammey777
 15.72 tozies24
 15.94 Yttrium
 16.39 PandaCuber
 16.45 AvidCuber
 16.55 MaeLSTRoM
 16.74 WTF2L?
 16.85 AndersB
 16.94 angham
 17.00 Odder
 17.05 Jakube
 17.31 janelle
 17.34 Jaycee
 17.65 HampusHansson
 18.74 theZcuber
 18.84 okayama
 19.12 Petezorzz
 19.60 elimescube
 20.06 Krag
 20.16 Kare
 20.28 Sillas
 20.35 Divineskulls
 20.55 Kenneth Svendson
 20.68 bryson azzopard
 20.99 brandbest1
 21.64 Mike Hughey
 22.76 Lumej
 23.95 thatkid
 24.53 Sahid Velji
 26.03 Norbi
 27.71 Schmidt
 28.61 Moops
 28.98 Alcuber
 29.07 vlarsen
 31.21 nickvu2
 32.89 Trondhat
 33.60 MichaelErskine
 34.43 RoboCopter87
 36.58 shubhayankabir
 37.13 ThomasJE
 41.25 andyfreeman
 43.28 MatsBergsten
 46.53 DaveyCow
 49.07 toma
 51.72 ljackstar
 52.68 hcfong
*4x4x4*(48)

 37.09 fazrulz
 39.89 asiahyoo1997
 42.38 yoinneroid
 42.68 cuber952
 42.93 SimonWestlund
 46.56 Yes, We Can!
 50.39 CuberMan
 50.91 Evan Liu
 52.67 Andrejon
 53.39 cuberkid10
 57.78 Mcuber5
 58.04 Sa967St
 59.79 gass
 1:00.37 Jakube
 1:00.99 MaeLSTRoM
 1:02.02 AustinReed
 1:02.62 rock1313
 1:08.72 henrik
 1:09.45 mycube
 1:10.75 elimescube
 1:11.19 Tim Reynolds
 1:14.13 WTF2L?
 1:15.14 JianhanC
 1:16.85 szatan
 1:17.78 Yttrium
 1:22.36 jaysammey777
 1:23.82 Kare
 1:25.72 HampusHansson
 1:28.12 bryson azzopard
 1:29.86 Divineskulls
 1:29.96 PandaCuber
 1:32.63 AvidCuber
 1:35.66 Jaycee
 1:35.83 Mike Hughey
 1:41.39 thatkid
 1:42.66 Petezorzz
 1:45.43 AndersB
 1:47.73 nickvu2
 1:52.10 tozies24
 2:03.51 vlarsen
 2:13.34 MichaelErskine
 2:27.05 Schmidt
 2:27.99 theZcuber
 3:09.62 RoboCopter87
 3:10.46 Moops
 3:11.64 MatsBergsten
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
 DNF brandbest1
*5x5x5*(38)

 1:05.16 fazrulz
 1:16.01 asiahyoo1997
 1:22.30 cuber952
 1:22.93 SimonWestlund
 1:27.03 yoinneroid
 1:38.64 MaeLSTRoM
 1:38.83 gass
 1:41.55 CuberMan
 1:44.59 rock1313
 1:45.44 Sa967St
 1:52.13 Evan Liu
 1:52.27 Andrejon
 1:57.08 JianhanC
 1:59.11 AustinReed
 2:04.66 Tim Reynolds
 2:05.15 Jakube
 2:11.15 mycube
 2:19.93 Yttrium
 2:21.60 Divineskulls
 2:26.22 cuberkid10
 2:28.97 riley
 2:33.95 szatan
 2:38.05 WTF2L?
 2:42.39 Mike Hughey
 2:43.72 AndersB
 2:44.80 jaysammey777
 2:47.29 Petezorzz
 2:57.48 squilliams
 3:02.50 theZcuber
 3:07.77 Kare
 3:25.76 bryson azzopard
 3:27.03 nickvu2
 3:47.78 Moops
 4:00.31 vlarsen
 5:09.83 Schmidt
 5:52.07 MatsBergsten
 DNF HampusHansson
 DNF Odder
*6x6x6*(19)

 2:02.64 fazrulz
 2:41.16 SimonWestlund
 2:42.69 cuber952
 2:58.71 MaeLSTRoM
 3:27.71 Evan Liu
 3:49.85 rock1313
 3:57.09 mycube
 3:59.83 Jakube
 4:02.70 JianhanC
 4:11.70 AustinReed
 4:35.48 okayama
 4:59.08 Mike Hughey
 5:05.17 Mcuber5
 5:09.10 Yttrium
 5:33.00 jaysammey777
 5:42.82 AndersB
 6:24.67 thatkid
 6:30.83 nickvu2
 6:42.81 bryson azzopard
*7x7x7*(14)

 4:07.02 fazrulz
 4:21.12 SimonWestlund
 4:30.42 cuber952
 5:12.17 Sa967St
 5:17.84 MaeLSTRoM
 5:40.06 rock1313
 6:01.07 JianhanC
 6:20.24 mycube
 6:30.34 Evan Liu
 6:53.00 Mike Hughey
 8:12.05 AustinReed
 8:53.63 AndersB
 8:59.24 jaysammey777
 9:07.20 Yttrium
*3x3 one handed*(47)

 13.94 AnsonL
 14.48 fazrulz
 14.89 asiahyoo1997
 16.35 cuber952
 17.24 yoinneroid
 18.03 Yes, We Can!
 18.32 SimonWestlund
 18.48 Andrejon
 19.42 CuberMan
 20.18 TheAria97
 23.55 Odder
 24.07 henrik
 26.94 MaeLSTRoM
 27.17 mycube
 28.10 szatan
 28.13 Evan Liu
 29.21 WTF2L?
 30.09 janelle
 30.34 Jakube
 30.62 Mcuber5
 31.51 AustinReed
 31.58 HampusHansson
 33.63 jaysammey777
 33.81 AndersB
 33.85 gass
 34.04 squilliams
 34.98 mande
 35.44 Petezorzz
 35.45 Yttrium
 36.43 Divineskulls
 41.08 Mike Hughey
 41.49 Sillas
 42.16 riley
 43.53 theZcuber
 46.26 Kenneth Svendson
 48.39 Norbi
 48.57 Lumej
 51.42 bryson azzopard
 54.44 nickvu2
 56.34 thatkid
 1:05.33 AvidCuber
 1:09.47 Alcuber
 1:16.73 RoboCopter87
 1:16.90 Moops
 1:42.60 shubhayankabir
 1:52.89 vlarsen
 DNF brandbest1
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 40.15 henrik
 1:32.83 Mcuber5
 1:35.40 Mike Hughey
 2:13.17 yoinneroid
 3:19.78 Evan Liu
 3:27.05 AustinReed
 4:02.82 Yttrium
 4:05.54 AndersB
 4:09.58 cuber952
 4:37.42 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(32)

 6.16 fazrulz
 7.47 SimonWestlund
 8.57 cuber952
 9.35 Evan Liu
 10.93 AustinReed
 13.02 jaysammey777
 13.84 asiahyoo1997
 17.80 Yttrium
 17.95 Mike Hughey
 23.41 CuberMan
 23.75 Odder
 24.77 Mcuber5
 25.19 theZcuber
 25.88 Norbi
 27.35 MatsBergsten
 31.74 Moops
 33.12 MaeLSTRoM
 34.12 riley
 37.65 Jaycee
 38.32 Krag
 41.53 yoinneroid
 42.61 henrik
 45.89 cuberkid10
 55.65 thatkid
 58.25 Andrejon
 1:02.08 Schmidt
 1:13.15 HampusHansson
 1:54.54 vlarsen
 2:22.09 bryson azzopard
 2:48.33 shubhayankabir
 4:06.22 AndersB
 DNF mande
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(33)

 44.47 fazrulz
 1:01.18 Jakube
 1:03.90 SimonWestlund
 1:18.20 Mike Hughey
 1:33.79 MatsBergsten
 1:36.97 CuberMan
 1:37.90 Mcuber5
 1:40.11 Sa967St
 1:47.08 Yttrium
 2:09.85 mande
 2:16.66 henrik
 2:26.71 AustinReed
 2:31.23 yoinneroid
 2:43.81 Kare
 2:44.43 okayama
 2:49.53 squilliams
 2:59.90 Jaycee
 3:33.32 Krag
 3:38.66 jaysammey777
 3:42.10 Evan Liu
 4:05.93 MaeLSTRoM
 4:18.03 asiahyoo1997
 4:51.51 riley
 6:04.98 brandbest1
 6:15.93 theZcuber
12:32.52 shubhayankabir
 DNF Andrejon
 DNF thatkid
 DNF WTF2L?
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF AndersB
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF cuber952
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(15)

 6:03.60 SimonWestlund
 6:31.61 MatsBergsten
 7:28.76 Mike Hughey
11:46.64 okayama
15:25.53 dimwmuni
20:46.07 Yttrium
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Kare
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF cuber952
 DNF rock1313
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

13:52.10 MatsBergsten
14:55.45 Mike Hughey
35:20.89 yoinneroid
39:45.11 Yttrium
 DNF okayama
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF Jakube
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF rock1313
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

27:55.84 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(19)

6/6 (40:21)  yoinneroid
6/6 (50:30)  okayama
5/5 (22:34)  Yttrium
4/4 (11:45)  SimonWestlund
4/4 (23:58)  cuber952
4/5 (29:45)  Moops
6/9 (44:53)  Kare
5/7 (55:49)  rock1313
8/13 (58:55)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 3:30)  Jakube
2/2 (11:14)  Evan Liu
2/2 (16:12)  theZcuber
3/4 (19:01)  jaysammey777
2/3 ( 7:29)  Mike Hughey
0/0 ( 4:41)  AndersB
2/4 (27:34)  mande
0/0 (37:18)  Mcuber5
0/0 (42:16)  nickvu2
0/2 (15:46)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(12)

 54.61 jaysammey777
 1:05.53 Mike Hughey
 1:11.25 Evan Liu
 1:20.14 AustinReed
 1:24.75 Yttrium
 1:30.37 gass
 1:35.23 cuber952
 1:56.94 vlarsen
 1:59.77 mycube
 2:04.08 janelle
 2:24.41 AndersB
 DNF CuberMan
*2-3-4 Relay*(30)

 45.21 fazrulz
 55.03 SimonWestlund
 59.68 yoinneroid
 1:04.72 CuberMan
 1:08.35 Evan Liu
 1:12.46 Andrejon
 1:12.85 cuber952
 1:19.23 cuberkid10
 1:19.59 gass
 1:28.44 MaeLSTRoM
 1:28.83 AustinReed
 1:35.13 mycube
 1:40.13 szatan
 1:44.49 Jakube
 1:48.42 WTF2L?
 1:51.09 jaysammey777
 1:52.43 Yttrium
 1:57.99 Petezorzz
 1:58.20 Divineskulls
 1:59.88 Jaycee
 2:00.85 rock1313
 2:03.96 Mike Hughey
 2:08.66 bryson azzopard
 2:09.03 AvidCuber
 2:21.08 AndersB
 2:31.98 vlarsen
 3:15.93 theZcuber
 3:30.78 Schmidt
 3:39.31 MichaelErskine
 3:51.68 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(27)

 1:55.66 fazrulz
 2:20.11 SimonWestlund
 2:21.90 yoinneroid
 2:44.51 cuber952
 2:56.22 gass
 2:59.78 Andrejon
 3:06.40 rock1313
 3:06.89 Evan Liu
 3:07.95 CuberMan
 3:14.59 MaeLSTRoM
 3:23.50 AustinReed
 3:41.75 Jakube
 3:56.10 cuberkid10
 3:56.11 mycube
 4:15.33 szatan
 4:35.52 Divineskulls
 4:36.22 Yttrium
 4:37.12 jaysammey777
 4:44.59 Mike Hughey
 4:46.61 WTF2L?
 4:55.92 Petezorzz
 5:03.24 AndersB
 5:27.92 vlarsen
 5:32.11 bryson azzopard
 5:52.84 theZcuber
 7:55.01 MichaelErskine
 8:33.14 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(23)

 0.88 theZcuber
 1.04 Andrejon
 1.09 brandbest1
 1.12 Divineskulls
 1.18 SimonWestlund
 1.34 cuber952
 1.35 Evan Liu
 1.39 Yttrium
 1.42 gass
 1.51 henrik
 1.52 AustinReed
 1.62 fazrulz
 1.62 cuberkid10
 1.67 jaysammey777
 1.73 RoboCopter87
 1.76 riley
 1.84 bryson azzopard
 1.85 AndersB
 1.88 MaeLSTRoM
 2.00 yoinneroid
 2.04 thatkid
 2.07 Mike Hughey
 5.62 nickvu2
*Master Magic*(17)

 2.56 Evan Liu
 3.00 Andrejon
 3.10 Divineskulls
 3.25 henrik
 3.27 brandbest1
 3.32 AustinReed
 3.40 cuber952
 3.40 Yttrium
 3.56 bryson azzopard
 3.59 MaeLSTRoM
 3.77 gass
 4.06 Mike Hughey
 4.18 yoinneroid
 4.50 jaysammey777
 4.91 nickvu2
 5.22 theZcuber
 8.58 AndersB
*Skewb*(13)

 7.40 Sa967St
 7.71 MaeLSTRoM
 9.32 theZcuber
 9.88 Odder
 14.25 jaysammey777
 15.28 fazrulz
 16.79 henrik
 19.60 AustinReed
 19.73 Mike Hughey
 23.74 cuber952
 25.02 brandbest1
 29.45 AndersB
 30.61 bryson azzopard
*Clock*(20)

 6.55 nathanajah
 7.74 Andrejon
 8.69 Evan Liu
 8.84 SimonWestlund
 11.00 cuber952
 11.58 yoinneroid
 12.22 henrik
 12.24 rock1313
 12.32 Mcuber5
 12.97 fazrulz
 14.34 CuberMan
 14.49 AustinReed
 14.73 Yttrium
 15.29 Mike Hughey
 17.50 MaeLSTRoM
 17.57 jaysammey777
 18.82 AvidCuber
 29.43 nickvu2
 31.35 okayama
 43.68 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(35)

 2.88 Odder
 3.86 gass
 4.97 SimonWestlund
 5.21 Andrejon
 5.27 WTF2L?
 5.33 cuber952
 5.71 CuberMan
 5.73 Evan Liu
 5.77 squilliams
 5.96 theZcuber
 5.99 fazrulz
 6.37 Mcuber5
 6.78 Alcuber
 7.27 asiahyoo1997
 7.32 yoinneroid
 7.43 henrik
 7.62 AustinReed
 8.81 mycube
 9.03 MaeLSTRoM
 9.15 Sa967St
 9.83 HampusHansson
 12.08 janelle
 12.21 Krag
 12.81 jaysammey777
 13.00 Mike Hughey
 13.21 okayama
 13.27 thatkid
 13.65 AndersB
 15.14 bryson azzopard
 16.76 riley
 18.48 brandbest1
 18.75 Petezorzz
 20.67 MichaelErskine
 20.96 Schmidt
 21.92 Yttrium
*Megaminx*(20)

 49.39 SimonWestlund
 1:19.04 MaeLSTRoM
 1:26.91 cuber952
 1:27.69 marcobelotti
 1:33.32 JianhanC
 1:38.89 jaysammey777
 1:43.65 Evan Liu
 1:51.81 henrik
 1:58.87 Mcuber5
 2:06.43 Andrejon
 2:09.32 yoinneroid
 2:19.43 AustinReed
 2:26.03 CuberMan
 2:36.33 AndersB
 2:41.85 mycube
 2:45.74 Yttrium
 2:48.82 Mike Hughey
 3:40.07 Divineskulls
 3:59.97 nickvu2
 4:25.33 bryson azzopard
*Square-1*(23)

 13.95 nathanajah
 21.31 SimonWestlund
 22.77 cuber952
 24.30 fazrulz
 26.71 Evan Liu
 27.06 Sa967St
 29.65 AustinReed
 32.03 Mcuber5
 32.50 angham
 34.90 hugarlandel
 35.82 yoinneroid
 42.56 Andrejon
 43.42 Mike Hughey
 46.04 Odder
 53.69 jaysammey777
 54.70 henrik
 1:04.28 Yttrium
 1:34.52 thatkid
 1:36.07 MichaelErskine
 1:49.92 AndersB
 1:49.92 bryson azzopard
 2:12.53 Schmidt
 DNF brandbest1
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(21)

24 irontwig
26 Cubenovice
27 guusrs
27 okayama
27 SimonWestlund
35 CuberMan
36 AndersB
36 Krag
37 jaysammey777
38 Mike Hughey
39 nickvu2
39 cuber952
43 yoinneroid
43 gass
44 Jaycee
44 AustinReed
49 mycube
52 theZcuber
54 Andrejon
69 DaveyCow
DNF  Evan Liu

*Contest results*

644 SimonWestlund
603 cuber952
548 fazrulz
547 Evan Liu
531 yoinneroid
486 AustinReed
451 CuberMan
432 jaysammey777
432 Andrejon
420 Yttrium
403 MaeLSTRoM
399 Mike Hughey
350 gass
350 Mcuber5
348 asiahyoo1997
339 mycube
329 henrik
308 rock1313
298 Jakube
297 Sa967St
269 AndersB
253 theZcuber
251 cuberkid10
228 WTF2L?
219 szatan
210 Odder
194 MatsBergsten
192 Divineskulls
192 bryson azzopard
171 okayama
169 JianhanC
166 squilliams
165 Yes, We Can!
163 HampusHansson
162 riley
157 Jaycee
150 Tim Reynolds
149 Petezorzz
145 mande
143 Krag
140 TheAria97
137 Kare
126 AnsonL
124 nickvu2
123 thatkid
118 janelle
117 brandbest1
112 PandaCuber
108 AvidCuber
98 Moops
91 elimescube
85 vlarsen
85 Alcuber
83 Norbi
79 tozies24
73 Schmidt
71 Hyprul 9-ty2
71 Sillas
68 Reinier Schippers
60 hugarlandel
60 angham
55 MichaelErskine
53 pwnAge
49 shubhayankabir
49 Kenneth Svendson
49 nathanajah
40 RoboCopter87
38 Lumej
31 irontwig
30 Cubenovice
29 guusrs
25 Trondhat
24 Czery
21 Sahid Velji
21 marcobelotti
19 DaveyCow
18 dimwmuni
15 ThomasJE
9 andyfreeman
8 hcfong
6 toma
5 ljackstar


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi mats,

can you please remove Panda's FMC result: he cheated (
My results appears twice (perhaps by cause I edited my description to call BS on Panda's solve)




PandaCuber said:


> I just wanna announce that I did cheat on my FMC solve. I did it to see if the site was regularly checked and yes it was. Now i know this isnt a waste of time. I will start to use this more and more and also do bigger cubes.
> Im sorry, but it had to be done. Well not really, but I just like to invest my time.
> 
> Edit: im gunna do a real FMC solve, can i rewrite what I put?
> ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Hi mats,
> 
> can you please remove Panda's FMC result: he cheated (
> My results appears twice (perhaps by cause I edited my description to call BS on Panda's solve)


 
OK, done. And don't you know the difference of Cubenovice and cubenovice???
(you have a small c on Odders site and a capital C here , please change that (on Odders preferably))


----------



## Carrot (Jan 24, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, done. And don't you know the difference of Cubenovice and cubenovice???
> (you have a small c on Odders site and a capital C here , please change that (on Odders preferably))


 
I just changed his username on my site  

Cubenovice, Notice that I just changed your username to: 'Cubenovice' (before: 'cubenovice') (I actually don't remember if the login is case sensitive)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 24, 2012)

THX elimination buddy 

I am a bit confused (as usual...) about the Capital C on speedsolving, I don't think I ever logged in with capital C???


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> THX elimination buddy
> 
> I am a bit confused (as usual...) about the Capital C on speedsolving, I don't think I ever logged in with capital C???


 
You must have the very first time when you chose your "name".

@Odder: my program(s) are case sensitive, not that that means anything of how it ought to be.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 24, 2012)

FMC: F D' L F R' B L' U L U' R U F2 U R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 (27)

scramble: U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F U2 B R' F U' L' F' L B2
F2L: F D' L F R' B L' U L U' R U F2 U D2 (15)
LL: D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 (27)


apology for my late result:


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 25, 2012)

Some nice FMC results this week!
Finally managed to beat Guus and Okayama 

Perhaps Simon did not have time to check for insertions? Within the first two moves there was already one for 26 HTM, didn't check further...

Shame on Panda for using CE (and giving a bad excuse)


----------

